# Bien faire et laisser braire



## Giulia2213

Salve a tutti, 
Cerco di tradurre il proverbio francese in italiano : "Bien faire et laisser braire".

Per dare un esempio semplice. 

Mère : "Tu es avec cette fille schizo ? Mais t'es malade, tu te rends compte de ce que vont dire les gens ?"
Fils : "Laisse tomber, car il vaut mieux bien faire et laisser braire dans la vie. Sinon, on n'avance pas."

Se lo traduco direttamente, darà una specie di fango impossibile da digerire 



Grazie dell'aiuto, perché non ne ho la più pallida idea


----------



## underhouse

Non credo ci sia un proverbio equivalente in italiano...O ti accontenti di un semplice "lasciali parlare" o "lascia che parlino" o puoi ricorrere ad una citazione di Dante, diventata proverbiale, che, a mio parere, esprime lo stesso concetto:

_Non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa._


----------



## Nadieuse

Sono d’accordo, a livello di proverbi / modi di dire non mi viene nulla di similare.
 
Si può certamente tradurre esplicitando il significato ad esempio:
«…ti rendi conto di cosa dirà la gente?
Non ci badare, perché nella vita è meglio fare le cose bene e lasciar gli altri sbraitare, o non si va mai avanti»,
dove inoltre «sbraitare» è un po’ animalesco e quindi secondo me ci sta bene.
E in questo modo, esplicitando, le varianti possono essere diverse, anche:
«…Lascia perdere, perché nella vita è meglio far bene e lasciare che gli altri ci critichino / critichino pure / parlino (finché vogliono) / …, altrimenti non si avanza mai».
 
 
Oppure…
Però è un po’ un azzardo.
Premetto che non è lo stesso significato e può far cambiare la prospettiva, ma pensiamo all’italiano «vivi e lascia vivere»…
 
Ora: 
- il figlio nella tua frase sta dicendo alla madre “lascia pure che dicano quel che vogliono (rivolgendosi dunque alla gente), io penso di fare bene così”
- mentre usando la forma «vivi e lascia vivere», così com’è, il figlio starebbe dicendo alla madre “dì (tu, mamma) pure quello che vuoi, ma lasciami fare come meglio credo”.
 
Se però invece lasci  la frase impersonale secondo me ci sta bene lo stesso, se vuoi tradurre con un modo di dire.
 
Verrebbe quindi infatti:
…ti rendi conto di cosa dirà la gente?
Lascia perdere, perché nella vita è meglio vivere e lasciar vivere, altrimenti non si va mai avanti.
 
La differenza è sottile ma è vero che detta così è un po’ come se il figlio dicesse alla madre che sono loro due e dover “vivere e lasciar vivere” invece che la gente nei contronti del figlio…però non è così lampante o così netto, soprattutto ad una prima lettura.
 
Nadieuse


----------



## Aoyama

J'aurais pensé que c'est plutôt *[ne] rien faire et laisser braire* = laisser pisser, ne pas réagir ...
Cf. Dante (en français aussi) : laisser dire, laisser parler .


----------



## Corsicum

_Braire _est peut être mois utilisé que _dire_  ?
Voir aussi : _Bien faire et laisser dire_
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1088909


----------



## MOMO2

Nadieuse said:


> Premetto che non è lo stesso significato e può far cambiare la prospettiva, ma pensiamo all’italiano «vivi e lascia vivere»…
> 
> ...


 
Io sono d'accordo con vivi e lascia vivere. Il senso secondo me è lo stesso.


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie per le vostre risposte 

"Vivi e lascia vivere" mi pare anche una bella espressione


----------

